
Since March 30, 2020 Six Lawsuits vs. Zoom Filed in U.S. Federal Courts - infodocket
https://www.courtlistener.com/?q=&type=r&order_by=dateFiled%20desc&case_name=Zoom%20Video%20Communications&filed_after=03%2F30%2F2020
======
throw03172019
Sad

